# Search in mail/thunderbird



## YuryG (Apr 3, 2016)

I have mail/thunderbird installed. And unpleasantly discovered that search through messages doesn't work anymore.
When I enter search phrase in the box on the top right corner, thunderbird application opens new tab, but it's happen to be totally empty and no visible signs of search (and after long awaiting) is present.


----------



## aragats (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't think it's related to FreeBSD port, it doesn't work in Debian as well. I've ended up with installing the following extension:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/gmailui/


----------

